# Kindy's 20% Off $50 Sale



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Kindy's has a 20% off $50 or more sale going on through December 5. Looks like the reindeer motors are in stock. They also have quite a few Halloween items. There is a Halloween section in the menu, but there are even more items scattered throughout the site. I haven't figured out how to find them all in one place yet.

The online coupon code is 14112020.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks for the heads-up.


----------

